# Forenbersicht > Surfspots & Reiseinfos >  >  Garda See - camping platz fur Wohnwagen - Peler(Vento) - best spot

## @AV

Hallo,

ich suche camping platz fur Wohnwagel der ideal fr Vento Wind sein soll. Morgen wrde ich gerne surfen, ab Mittag dann mit die Familie.

Vieleich Macesine? Gibts da campingplatz mit Wasser-Zugang?

Dank im Voraus.
MfG
Ales

----------


## bigxtra

Hallo,

der wohl beliebteste Camping-Platz wr Windsurfer ist in Malcesine der: Camping Tonini.

http://www.campingtonini.com/de/

Einfach mal Videos anschauen. Direkter Zugang zum Wasser vorhanden.

Gre

----------

